# Audi tt



## Melvski (Oct 10, 2019)

I've cleaned my maf by spraying through the air filter while engine was ticking over, after this my exhaust was blowing smoke out for a while but now rattling from the top of the engine. Any idea what's wrong ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is this a MK1 TT?
Get a fault scan carried out & replace MAF & use a genuine Bosch.
Not recommended to clean MAF with engine running.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try a post in the correct forum should get help there


----------

